# Kinoa and Kiki



## KinoaKiki (Jul 14, 2020)

Hi everyone!

This is my first thread in this forum. I will share some photos of my dogs and a video.

This is Kinoa, my papillon, almost 3 y old:










And Kiki, my new spitz puppy,










Here is a funny picture of Kiki sleeping and Kinoa just having a good moment on the couch 










I recently created a small youtube channel where Im posting some funny videos of them






They are adorable dogs and such good company


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Lovely dogs! I love papillons and they are on my "want" list for when I get a smaller dog.

Kiki is so tiny! How old is she? And what kind of spitz?


----------



## KinoaKiki (Jul 14, 2020)

Sairy said:


> Lovely dogs! I love papillons and they are on my "want" list for when I get a smaller dog.
> 
> Kiki is so tiny! How old is she? And what kind of spitz?


She is 3 months old  she's a small german spitz

papillons are adorable. My ideia was get another one, but its being hard to find


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

Two beauties


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

KinoaKiki said:


> She is 3 months old  she's a small german spitz
> 
> papillons are adorable. My ideia was get another one, but its being hard to find


There are 2 types of German spitz is she a mittel or a Klein?


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

Oh my word your Spitz pup is adorable!! Now I am dog broody 

Papillon is lovely too!


----------



## JoanneKen (Feb 6, 2021)

Oh these two are so sweet! What sort of temperament does your papillion have?


----------

